# Pics 2- around the farm



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2014)

Snapped a few pics the other day...

Amy






Badger





Melting snow= new puddles





Heidi due in April










Bo Peep





Badger- trying to catch some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's





Millie and Trouble come along and kick him out .... Snots!





Bo Peep again





Callie





Minnie with a "toy"





Splash Polish





Millie guarding the duck shack





Badger still trying to get some ZZZZZZZZZ's from a long night's work... his eyes are so tired! LOL





He was staring at me  and kept closing his eyes... like he was saying mommy I'm so tired





Eyes rolling back, finally nodding off.





... and he's out. LOL Poor Boy... right after he falls asleep a goat comes in pouncing on him.





Some poults!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 18, 2014)

Love the pics and I know exactly how Badger feels!  Yawnnnnnnnn


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice!!!  I am tooooo jealous of the melting snow and puddles!!! We are still in the deep freeze here for at least another month and a half!


----------



## kinder (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice bunch.!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 22, 2014)

You can almost see his personality through your pictures. He does look like a big loveable lug.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2014)

Mike CHS said:


> You can almost see his personality through your pictures. He does look like a big loveable lug.



He really is but he does not like anyone that is not family. We have taken him out of the field a few times and he has "allowed" a few people to pet him... but he is not happy about it.

Trying to get some pics of Callie and D but that is near impossible... they have to be right up under me or on me or in my lap (no one ever told them they don't fit so they still think they can climb in my lap).

Mike you'd love Callie and D... they are very personable and friendly, of course that is if they know we are ok with the person and we are with them. Everyone loves these two.... everyone stays clear of Amy and Badgers fence. No one ever really gets to see what lovebugs they really are. Callie and D are showboats and like to show off and they are quite comical.


----------

